# Christophany?



## InevitablyReformed

Joshua 5:13-15: 13When Joshua was by Jericho, he lifted up his eyes and looked, and behold, a man was standing before him with his drawn sword in his hand. And Joshua went to him and said to him, "Are you for us, or for our adversaries?" 14And he said, "No; but I am the commander of the army of the LORD. Now I have come." And Joshua fell on his face to the earth and worshiped and said to him, "What does my lord say to his servant?" 15And the commander of the LORD’s army said to Joshua, "Take off your sandals from your feet, for the place where you are standing is holy." And Joshua did so. (ESV)

It is my understanding that angels are not worshiped, in fact, they abhor the idea (Rev. 19:9-10). 

So, was this Jesus? If not, why not?

Thanks.


----------



## Ivan

Spurgeon seems to think this was Christ:

JOSHUA’S VISION


----------



## VictorBravo

InevitablyReformed said:


> Joshua 5:13-15: 13When Joshua was by Jericho, he lifted up his eyes and looked, and behold, a man was standing before him with his drawn sword in his hand. And Joshua went to him and said to him, "Are you for us, or for our adversaries?" 14And he said, "No; but I am the commander of the army of the LORD. Now I have come." And Joshua fell on his face to the earth and worshiped and said to him, "What does my lord say to his servant?" 15And the commander of the LORD’s army said to Joshua, "Take off your sandals from your feet, for the place where you are standing is holy." And Joshua did so. (ESV)
> 
> It is my understanding that angels are not worshiped, in fact, they abhor the idea (Rev. 19:9-10).
> 
> So, was this Jesus? If not, why not?
> 
> Thanks.



I always thought it was the Son of God. So did Matthew Henry and a bunch of other commentators.


----------



## danmpem

I wonder how his appearance worked out with not having flesh (John 1).


----------



## Zenas

I would say Christ. If it was Michael, I would expect him to reject the worship. 


What about Melchezidek? Christophany?


----------



## Contra_Mundum

I think "Michael" _*is*_ Christ.

Joshua saw the Lord, and so did Abraham.

Melchizedek? I think he was a man.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian

Contra_Mundum said:


> I think "Michael" _*is*_ Christ.
> 
> Joshua saw the Lord, and so did Abraham.
> 
> Melchizedek? I think he was a man.



 and


----------



## BlackCalvinist

Bruce - you and my pastor share the 'Michael IS Christ' view. Can you give me the scriptural reasons you think so ?


----------



## danmpem

Contra_Mundum said:


> I think "Michael" _*is*_ Christ.
> 
> Joshua saw the Lord, and so did Abraham.
> 
> Melchizedek? I think he was a man.



Do you mean all around, in every reference in scripture? I am unfamiliar with the Michael is Christ view.


----------



## InevitablyReformed

Contra_Mundum said:


> I think "Michael" _*is*_ Christ.
> 
> Joshua saw the Lord, and so did Abraham.
> 
> Melchizedek? I think he was a man.



I, too, would like to hear more about this idea as I have never heard of this before.


----------



## J. David Kear

Contra_Mundum said:


> I think "Michael" _*is*_ Christ.
> 
> Joshua saw the Lord, and so did Abraham.
> 
> Melchizedek? I think he was a man.



I am confused with this (in the light of Jude 1:9). Can you explain?

Thank you,
DK


----------



## Contra_Mundum

It isn't that strange a view. For instance, it is Calvin's view that the Michael of Daniel's vision (and hence, the reference in Jude) is to Christ. It is Matthew Henry's view. It is the "classic" view, if I may be permitted to claim it.

It has fallen on hard times, because the JW's claimed it, and so it has become the view of "cultists". But that should not deter us from a proper understanding of it, if it is true.

I believe *the glorious man* in the vision of Dan. chs. 10-12 is the "Michael" of whom the text makes reference. Who is the great defender of God's people? Is it not Christ? Dan 12:1 "At that time shall arise Michael, the great prince who has charge of your people."

As for Jude 9, this is but the language of the Old Testament, of the Persons of the Trinity talking to or about the others: Zec 3:2 And the LORD said to Satan, "The LORD rebuke you, O Satan! The LORD who has chosen Jerusalem rebuke you! Is not this a brand plucked from the fire?" Since we have those words in the mouth of Christ in the OT, unless we think Michael is another person, this is rather confirmatory of this view.

Perhaps that is helpful.


----------

